# Forum in English  > News  > Other news  >  Chinese Internet censorship code of conduct in the works

## wise-wistful

Blocking of Google News in China is latest example to spur action
A code of conduct addressing how major Internet service providers and portal operators should deal with Internet censorship in China is in the final stages of preparation by Human Rights Watch and the providers, the head of the human rights pressure organization said today.

The code is due in the next couple of months and comes in the run-up to the Beijing Olympic Games that begin in August.

Human rights in China is increasingly in the spotlight as the games approach, including issues surrounding censorship and freedom of expression online. The latest example of such came earlier this week when access to YouTube and Google News was blocked in the aftermath of pro-independence riots in Tibet.

Read More

computerworld

----------

